
Bad answers on Stack Overflow - Garbage
http://nedbatchelder.com/blog/201207/bad_answers_on_stack_overflow.html
======
ivraatiems
The category this article ignores are people who say things like "Why?" when
they really mean "You're an idiot, stop being an idiot." In that case, more
words aren't going to make things better, they'll make things worse.

~~~
enixn
The problem I have with the grizzledExpert-style responses is that their
stance usually assumes a postion of hand-holding; that is, often it's assumed
the BaffledNewb is misguided in their thought process (which they are in the
examples given), but also that giving them an answer to a question they
haven't thought to ask is the best course of action.

I think that if the BaffledNewb is allowed to encounter the consequences of
obtaining literal answers to their questions, they'll have a better
understanding of why their original question was misguided, and in the future
(hopefully) learn to ask questions in a better manner as well as more fully
understanding why the answer to their original question is not the best
answer.

